# Vous vous êtes un peu monté la tête



## Avi

How would you translate the following sentence:

     Vous vous êtes un peu monté la tête

     Thanks


----------



## MasDel

It means : to give too much importance to something at the point to make an obsession of it or something like that.

i hope this translation is clear enough for you.

Regards


----------



## MasDel

More precisely :

"Se monter la tête" means : to give too much importance to something at the point to make an obsession of it or something like that.

"Vous vous êtes monté la tête" = you gave too much importance to...

Regards


----------



## Avi

Thanks a lot.


----------



## zinc

elle est courante, cette expression?


----------



## Cath.S.

> elle est courante, cette expression?


Oui oui, Zinc, très courante. BTW, "se monter la tête" is not slang, it is merely colloquial.


----------



## MasDel

In France, we also say "se prendre la tête".
Examples : "ne te prend pas la tête", "arrête de te prendre la tête", "il se prend la tête", "quelle prise de tête!"


----------



## MasDel

Précision : "se prendre la tête" est plus courant que "se monter la tête" en France; les deux expressions sont correctes, toutefois.


----------



## charlie2

MasDel said:
			
		

> In France, we also say "se prendre la tête".
> Examples : "ne te prend pas la tête", "arrête de te prendre la tête", "il se prend la tête", "quelle prise de tête!"


Le dernier exemple : Quelle prise de tete!
Qu'est-ce que ca veut dire?


----------



## Nick

MasDel said:
			
		

> More precisely :
> 
> "Se monter la tête" means : to give too much importance to something at the point to make an obsession of it or something like that.
> 
> "Vous vous êtes monté la tête" = you gave too much importance to...


 Is it like our colloquial phrase "To put too much thought into ..."?

 (This is when you worry about something that is not important. Do not waste time worrying about small things.)


----------



## MasDel

"Quelle prise de tête!" = "qu'est-ce que je peux me prendre la tête pour rien!" 

Means : I think that i give too much importance to something that is not important in fact. It is an exclamation.


----------



## charlie2

MasDel said:
			
		

> "Quelle prise de tête!" = "qu'est-ce que je peux me prendre la tête pour rien!"
> 
> Means : I think that i give too much importance to something that is not important in fact. It is an exclamation.



Thanks a lot. This is exactly what I am asking. Your answer can't be clearer.


----------



## tchev

There is actually a slight difference between _se prendre la tête _ and _se monter la tête_.

se monter la tête = to imagine that something is important or true when it is not
se prendre la tête = spend a lot of time or energy in something that does not worth it, possibly turning you mad/upset


----------



## Sev

I do not exactly agree, sorry...but you can use "se prendre la tête" for something that IS important. 

For example, at the moment "je me prends la tête sur l'informatique", and it worth it, but i can't manage to do stg good !!! But as you said tchev, i spend a lot of time and energy and it turns me mad !!!


----------



## tchev

Sev said:
			
		

> I do not exactly agree, sorry...but you can use "se prendre la tête" for something that IS important.


You're absolutly right, Sev


----------



## MasDel

Il peut y avoir plusieurs nuances selon le contexte pour une même expression, certes. On ne peut pas non plus toutes les évoquer. Cependant, le principal usage qui est fait de l'expression "se prendre la tête" est bien celui que j'ai décrit. je répète : généralement quand on dit de quelqu'un qu'il se prend la tête, cela veut dire qu'il accorde trop d'importance à quelque chose que celui qui parle estime ne pas valoir la peine.

Quand on dit à quelqu'un "arrête de te prendre la tête", ce que fait cette personne n'est pas important pour celui qui le dit mais çà l'est pour elle sinon "elle ne se prendrait pas la tête" ou elle n'aurait pas l'impression de se la prendre.

Donc, ce qui est important pour toi SEV quand tu dis te prendre la tête ne l'est pas pour celui qui te conseille de ne pas le faire sinon il ne te le conseillerait pas. En fait, c'est une question de point de vue et de contexte, d'où les nuances. 

"se monter la tête" et "se prendre la tête" : franchement, il faut vraiment chercher loin la nuance... On peut se prendre la tête sans forcément y passer beaucoup de temps ou déployer beaucoup d'énergie. Question de point de vue, de subjectivité. On peut employer l'un comme l'autre mais se prendre la tête est plus courant dans le language usuel en France. Avec le temps, cela peut changer.

Allez, arrêtons de nous prendre la tête pour si peu!


----------



## tchev

Ah je suis désolé mais il s'agit plus que de simples nuances ici.

Pour moi, _se monter la tête_ implique nécéssairement de s'imaginer des choses. Contrairement à _se prendre la tête_.

Pour moi, _se prendre la tête_ implique nécéssairement, soit d'y passer beaucoup de temps, soit de dépenser beaucoup d'énergie, soit de finir par s'énerver. Contrairement à _se monter la tête_ qui n'implique rien de tout ça de façon nécéssaire.


----------



## Sev

Je suis d'accord avec toi tchev


----------



## MasDel

Interprétation très personnelle, tchev. Sans fondement à mon avis. Tu peux très bien utiliser l'un pour l'autre sans distinction de sens perceptible (je dis bien perceptible!) dans 99,9% des cas. D'autre part, se monter la tête, bien que correct, n'est pas courant en France à l'oral. As-tu déjà entendu des expressions telles que : "il se monte la tête", "ne te monte pas la tête"... Très très rarement sans doute. Il faut aller chercher plutôt du coté de la littérature ou d'un language plus raffiné tel que pratiqué et souhaité par nos chers académiciens. Il me semble que la distinction que tu fais entre les deux expressions est beaucoup trop marquée par rapport à la réalité de la langue française aujourd'hui. Elle n'est pas fausse, néanmoins, mais tu lui donnes, me semble-t-il, une trop grande importance, surtout par rapport à nos amis anglo-saxons qui apprennent le français.

Bien à toi.


----------



## Sev

Effectivement, on dit plus facilement "se prendre la tête"....

Mais bon je pense qu'on a dit tout ce qu'il fallait dire sur le sujet, ne nous prenons plus la tête....    )


----------



## Benjy

MasDel said:
			
		

> Interprétation très personnelle, tchev. Sans fondement à mon avis. Tu peux très bien utiliser l'un pour l'autre sans distinction de sens perceptible (je dis bien perceptible!) dans 99,9% des cas. D'autre part, se monter la tête, bien que correct, n'est pas courant en France à l'oral. As-tu déjà entendu des expressions telles que : "il se monte la tête", "ne te monte pas la tête"... Très très rarement sans doute. Il faut aller chercher plutôt du coté de la littérature ou d'un language plus raffiné tel que pratiqué et souhaité par nos chers académiciens. Il me semble que la distinction que tu fais entre les deux expressions est beaucoup trop marquée par rapport à la réalité de la langue française aujourd'hui. Elle n'est pas fausse, néanmoins, mais tu lui donnes, me semble-t-il, une trop grande importance, surtout par rapport à nos amis anglo-saxons qui apprennent le français.
> 
> Bien à toi.



ben, moi, bien qu'anglais, j'aime bien lire ce genre de débat sur les nuances possibles d'une expression argotique/idiomatique etc..


----------



## tchev

_Se monter la tête_ me semble au contraire assez courant et je l'ai entendu de nombreuses fois venant de personnes differentes. _Se prendre la tête_ est sans aucun doute beaucoup plus familier que _se monter la tête_ mais je ne pense pas que cette dernière soit si littéraire ou raffinée que ça.

Maintenant, je ne peux parler que de ma vie et de mon expérience, et il est évident que certaines expressions sont plus présentes dans certaines régions que d'autres. Cela dit, je serais surpris que ce soit le cas pour celle-ci. Contrairement à _tuer un âne à coups de figues_ qui est, je crois, assez locale. Peut-être connais-tu mieux les expressions _monter en épingle_, ou _se faire un film_, qui ont plus ou moins le même sens que _se monter la tête_ (j'ai bien dit plus ou moins !  ).

Quant au sens de ces 2 expressions, je dis, je maintien, j'affirme et je confirme sans faillir ni faiblir qu'elle n'ont pas le même sens. J'irai même ajouter que _se monter la tête_ est en général _contre quelqu'un_ (mais pas toujours !  ).

Mon interprétation n'est pas si personnelle puisqu'il me semble que Sev la partage quelque peu. Peut-être est-ce la tienne qui est sans fondement, après tout.  

Que cette discussion puisse continuer sans prise de tête, ni prise de bec, dans la joie et la bonne humeur, entre gens ouverts et de bonne foi.


----------



## zinc

eh oh les mecs, faut pas se prendre la tête pour rien


----------



## Cath.S.

> Mais bon je pense qu'on a dit tout ce qu'il fallait dire sur le sujet,


Mais cette opinion n'est pas universellement partagée! La preuve!


> Pour moi, se monter la tête implique nécessairement de s'imaginer des choses. Contrairement à se prendre la tête.



Si l'on compare ces deux phrases :
1. Le père de Nicolas lui a monté la tête.
2. Le père de Nicolas lui a pris la tête.
on se rend compte que ce n'est pas du tout la même chose.
Dans le premier cas, le père l'a persuadé de quelque chose. Alors que dans le second, le père l'a entretenu de divers problèmes (probablement ennuyeux).
C'est loin d'être une simple nuance.


----------



## MasDel

Ergotons, ergotons...

Plusieurs remarques :

1/ egueule, le débat portait sur "se monter la tête" (soi-même) et non sur "monter la tête à quelqu'un". La nuance ne me paraît pas anodine.

2/ "se monter la tête" peut remplacer "se prendre la tête" dans certains cas alors que "se prendre la tête" remplacera se monter la tête dans quasiment tous les cas.
C'est comme maison pour chalet, manoir, cabane... une expression générique. un chalet est une maison, une maison n'est pas forcément un chalet. Chalet est plus précis que maison mais maison n'est pas faux. C'est un peu la même idée que j'ai voulu exprimer pour "se prendre la tête" et "se monter la tête". Quand tu te montes la tête, tu te la prends un peu aussi non, quelque part!

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'on peut utiliser "se prendre la tête" pour l'expression "se monter la tête" sans véritable perte de sens, sans qu'aucun français ne fasse la différence (sans que sa compréhension en soit perturbée), l'inverse n'est pas forcément vrai (car "se prendre la tête" est vraiment généralisé et banalisé au point de concurrencer beaucoup d'expressions proches).

3/ Aujourd'hui, "se prendre la tête" s'utilise en effet pour beaucoup de situations diverses et variées avec des nuances et des sens différents même si on y retrouve des caractéristiques communes, bien entendu. 

Exemple : "Marie et moi, nous nous sommes pris la tête l'autre jour" peut vouloir dire aussi bien 1/ que marie et moi nous sommes disputés (ou accrochés) à propos de tel ou tel sujet 2/ que marie et moi avons fortement réfléchi à tel ou tel sujet et/ou débattu de tel ou tel sujet (cela nous a demandé un certain effort). Deux sens assez différents pour la même phrase. Sans la suite de l'histoire, on ne sait pas quel est le bon (en entendant la phrase, on pourrait peut être en déduire le sens! L'intonation peut en effet permettre de déceler l'idée dominante comme l'expression du visage, l'attitude de celui qui parle) 

En conclusion, je dirais que dans "se prendre la tête", il y a l'idée générale de faire un effort intellectuel soutenu et pénible, tout seul ou avec quelqu'un, qui peut être exprimé, et donner parfois lieu à un affrontement, ou qui peut être intériorisé. Il y a quand même l'idée récurrente de pénibilité et/ou de contradiction (d'affrontement, de lutte) avec soi même ou avec un tiers. Cette définition englobe beaucoup de situations dans lesquelles cette expression est utilisée mais la richesse de la langue et la creativité de ceux qui la parlent font qu'elle ne sera pas (ou n'est déjà plus, d'ailleurs!) exhaustive.


----------



## MasDel

On peut aussi faire la différence suivante entre "se monter la tête" et "se prendre la tête" ce qui peut nous mettre tous d'accords.

"se monter la tête" comme cela a été dit signifie "s'illusionner", "se faire des films" ou encore plus familèrement "se monter le bourrichon".

Si je reprends l'expression "se faire des films" plus familière. On peut se faire des films en négatif (ou l'on voit tout en noir) comme se faire des films en positif (ou l'on voit tout en bleu). Dans le 1er cas on pourra substituer "se prendre la tête" à "se monter la tête" sans problème. A quelqu'un qui se fait des films en noir, on pourra lui dire "arrête de te prendre la tête!". Dans le 2ème cas, la substitution peut difficilement convenir. On préfèrera les expressions mentionnées au début.


----------



## Login

Sev said:
			
		

> Je suis d'accord avec toi tchev


Me too
(Sorry Masdel)


----------



## Login

egueule said:
			
		

> Mais cette opinion n'est pas universellement partagée! La preuve!
> 
> 
> Si l'on compare ces deux phrases :
> 1. Le père de Nicolas lui a monté la tête.
> 2. Le père de Nicolas lui a pris la tête.
> on se rend compte que ce n'est pas du tout la même chose.
> Dans le premier cas, le père l'a persuadé de quelque chose. Alors que dans le second, le père l'a entretenu de divers problèmes (probablement ennuyeux).
> C'est loin d'être une simple nuance.


tu m'enleves les mots de la bouche egueule !


----------



## valerie

Je suis d'accord averc ce que Sev, Tchev, Egueule, Login et le dernier post de Masbel (nº 26)...

Voici une illustration de 'se monter la tête', extrait de Tartarin de Tarascon de Daudet


O stupeur ! à peine la chechia du héros apparut-elle dans l'ouverture de la portière, un grand cri : « Vive Tartarin ! » fit trembler les voûtes vitrées de la gare. « Vive Tartarin ! vive le tueur de lions ! » Et des fanfares, des choeurs d'orphéon éclatèrent... Tartarin se sentit mourir ; il croyait à une mystification. Mais non ! Tout Tarascon était là, chapeaux en l'air, et sympathique. Voilà le brave commandant Bravida, l'armurier Costecalde, le président, le pharmacien, et tout le noble corps des chasseurs de casquettes qui se presse autour de son chef, et le porte en triomphe tout le long des escaliers... 
Singuliers effets du mirage ! la peau du lion aveugle, envoyée à Bravida, était cause de tout ce bruit. Avec cette modeste fourrure, exposée au cercle, les Tarasconnais, et derrière eux tout le Midi, s'étaient monté la tête. Le Sémaphore avait parlé. On avait inventé un drame. Ce n'était plus un lion que Tartarin avait tué, c'étaient dix lions, vingt lions, une marmelade de lions ! Aussi Tartarin, débarquant à Marseille, y était déjà illustre sans le savoir, et un télégramme enthousiaste l'avait devancé de deux heures dans sa ville natale.


----------

